
Project Alternator: The Scylla Open Source Amazon DynamoDB-Compatible API - uberdru
https://www.scylladb.com/alternator/
======
barrynevio
So what they're doing is adding a option to Scylla's yaml configuration so
Scylla can literally be a drop-in replacement for DynamoDB. No updates to your
existing code. Scylla can be downloaded and installed on pretty much any
server, so what this means is you are no longer shackled to AWS. Just deploy a
Scylla instance anywhere you please, configure it to emulate dynamo's API,
point your existing application that normally uses Dynamo to it, and you're
up.

My current company has a monthly AWS bill of $100k. C-level people get
concerned that all their eggs are in one basket. Also Dynamo is EXPENSIVE when
you start scaling. We have been looking into making our applications cloud
service agnostic, and Dynamo is a huge blocker.

Scylla is a far superior database anyway, so I think we're going to begin
trying this out.

Great job, Scylla team!

------
PeterCorless
Design doc here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1i4yjF5OSAazAY_-T8CBce9-2...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1i4yjF5OSAazAY_-T8CBce9-2ykW4twx_E_Nt2zDoOVs/edit?usp=drivesdk)

------
Zimnx
Looks promising, I want to try it outon my project.

